# Swimming For Fitness



## roxybc (May 17, 2006)

I think I've gathered up enough courage to go and try an aqua boxing class tomorrow.  I know that swimming laps is the best way to workout using water, but I don't know how well I can swim laps, so perhaps I'll try and see if I can swim some tomorrow as well.

Basically I'd just like to know if anyone here swims to stay fit and what your experiences are with it and if you have any tips.

Thanks!


----------



## fairytale22 (May 17, 2006)

Well I'm on a swim team so that's how I keep in shape. Since it is swimming laps and stuff it's harder to stay motivated to try hard, since there's no like "game" involved. Just put in your best effort is my advice, you'll probably get tired pretty fast if you haven't done much before so just try not to take too many breaks, and make sure your stroke isn't that bad 'cause a lot of times when people try really hard w/ the wrong techniques they can hurt muscles etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Dunno if that helps or not, good luck!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 17, 2006)

the only exercise i get is swimming.. its the only one i don't feel bored doing and since its so hot in houston its perfect in the summer.  I swim laps and underwater and i'm sooo tired when i get out.  Another plus.. the chlorine dries out my oily face.. lol.


----------



## Wattage (May 17, 2006)

Hi Roxy!

I have two major sports that I have done competitively in my life: skating and swimming.

Swimming is a fantastic form of cardio and sprint training. It burns a heck of a lot of calories per hour, though it isn't the best thing for weight loss alone. You would absolutely want to augment your routine with some weight training. Also, swimming is difficult for those who may not know how to swim properly, proper strokes, etc. I think you would get a fine workout from aqua boxing classes. Swimming laps is difficult and takes practice - I would say take it slow and go easy on yourself. Try the boxing classes - if you enjoy the pool and being there, maybe try an adult swimming class? If you are confident in your swimming skills, practice by swimming one or two laps at a time with rests in between. 

My advice is:

1. Use a kick-board when you start out. It's a good way to build muscle and adjust to a new exercise.
2. If you have taken little swimming classes in your life, consider taking some adult classes. Learning proper technique and breathing rythms will actually make swimming easier and more enjoyable.
3. Wear a swimming cap. I know a lot of people think it's dorky, but I don't know what could be more dorky than fried hair!! Get some good goggs, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH! Please feel free to ask if you have any more questions.


----------



## koolmnbv (May 17, 2006)

I would also like to know if anyone has done this for weight loss because I need to lost like 15-20 pounds and I started going to my pool today for a tan so I might as well try to spend some of my time up there exercising. Thanks for anyhelp on this topic of weight loss by swimming


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_I would also like to know if anyone has done this for weight loss because I need to lost like 15-20 pounds and I started going to my pool today for a tan so I might as well try to spend some of my time up there exercising. Thanks for anyhelp on this topic of weight loss by swimming_

 
I'm losing weight, so far i've lost about 8 pounds since i started swimming.  you have to keep your heart rate up though.  Another issue is the water temperature..some believe that the cool water makes you "keep the fat on" but in my experience I still lost weight.  I think freezing water may be a little different though.


----------



## carol (May 17, 2006)

Swimming laps is good for toning everything up.  You use your whole body, but it's low impact.  Plus you'll be amazed at how quickly you get better (i.e. able to swim more laps).

And yeah.  Caps are a must for me.  I cannot stand going without it.  And I'm super picky over my googles as well, but that may be just me.

I actually prefer cold water over warm.  I find I get way over-heated in a pool that is much over 80-ish deg F.  And even then, sometimes it's pushing it.

And I second taking some adult lessons if you've never actually taken a class/learned proper technique.  Swimming efficiently makes it much more enjoyable.


----------



## roxybc (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the info girls! 

Pumpkincat210 how long did it take you to loose those 8lbs?

Oh, and btw: I used to swim a lot when I was younger and went through all the lessons.  I used to know the proper technique for swimming laps but I don't really anymore.  Perhaps I will watch a few people as they swim to see if I can pick up any pointers.

Does anyone know about how well it tones up your legs?  That's the main area I'd like to work on, but I will be going to the gym as well, not just the pool.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 17, 2006)

When I started working out a few months ago, after a month in we started adding a day of swimming to the routine. So every friday we swim until we can't swim no more! I think we started out doing 10-12 minutes and boy was that tough. it's been about a month and we are up to 20 minutes. we also don't take as many breaks as we did in the beginning. We do a few different strokes so it doesn't get monotonous. I like swimming, but I do not feel it works me out as much as I'd like so on swim days I still do about 10-15 minutes of cardio and weights before we hit the pool.
Good Luck!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2006)

I love swimming.
But I hate having water in my face.
I do agree that weight training in addition to swimming is important, but everyone has given  tonnnnnns of good advice.


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 17, 2006)

I adore swimming, I used to be a swimmer.  I've always hated putting on swim caps because I have bad memories of them pulling my hair.  
I can NOT swim in water, it's ridiculous.  
I used to be really in shape and fast and an amazing swimmer, then I got lazy.  I'm starting up again though.


----------



## Wattage (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Throwaway Style* 
_I adore swimming, I used to be a swimmer.  I've always hated putting on swim caps because I have bad memories of them pulling my hair.  
I can NOT swim in water, it's ridiculous.  
I used to be really in shape and fast and an amazing swimmer, then I got lazy.  I'm starting up again though._

 
That's awesome! Swimming is such a great activity. I like it because it's so different... I totally know what you mean about caps pulling your hair! Those old rubber ones my swim team used to wear... argh. They have new ones now that are made of silicone - they are a gazillion times better!! You should give it a whirl!


----------

